
How to go freelance - mxstbr
https://www.superhi.com/blog/how-to-go-freelance
======
thatonecoderguy
I find that as a developer, freelance becomes extremely difficult to manage
client expectations with cost. They always want all of the features, without
breaking the bank. However, I could see if you take that leap, then there
could be more time to manage that. I have yet to have the guts to take that
leap.

~~~
riklomas
Part of the job of being freelance is expectation management - most clients
want everything on a plate but you have to make them prioritize if they're on
a budget... what is necessary and what is a nice to have.

------
riklomas
I'm the writer of the article, I'll answer any questions you may have on here!

